# Hintergrundmusik



## W-Stefan (8. Oktober 2004)

Hi leute. 
Möchte beim laden meiner Internetseite eine kurze Backgroundmusik (so eine Minute lang) einspielen.
Hab ich auch geschafft, nur wenn ich von der aktuellen Seite weggehe auf eine andere auf meiner Homepage, dann hört die musik auf. 
Meine Frage also: kann ich musik über mehrere Seiten laufen lassen oder nicht? und wenn ja, wie?


----------



## pixelpupser (8. Oktober 2004)

Hallöchen

meines Wissens nach kannst du den Sound, der immer rennen soll, nur in einem Frameset vernünftig verknüpfen. 

Gefunden hab ich dazu diesen Befehl:

<bgsound src="DeineMusik.mid" loop="infinite">
du kannst mid-Dateien und wav-Dateien benutzen.

.... aber ohne Gewehr ob das funktioniert.... und dann den An/Aus-Kopf nicht vergessen   

MfG
Pixelpupser


----------



## Tetsuo (8. Oktober 2004)

nutze ja keine wave oder mp3 dateien weil die erst geladen werden müssen


----------



## SilentWarrior (8. Oktober 2004)

Nutze am besten überhaupt keine Musik. Die geht erstens tierisch auf den Sack, und zweitens hören 90% der Leute während des Surfens sowieso Musik, da nervt unnötiges Gedudel nur.


----------



## Npp (12. Oktober 2004)

hallo, wie ist das mit der Musik jetzt, wenn ich z.B. ein CD als mp3 auf meiner Homepage unterm anklicken eines Buttons anbieten will, dauert dann der Homepage aufbau auch deswegen länger, oder ist das nur bei automatischer Hintergrundmusik so.


----------



## W-Stefan (12. Oktober 2004)

Hi NPP,

ich denke mal schon, denn das ist ja dann eigentlich wie ein Link. Die Hintergrundmusik muss ja am anfang erst einmal geladen werden.


----------



## SilentWarrior (12. Oktober 2004)

Also eigentlich ist das ja ganz einfach: Alles, was der User hören kann, muss erst einmal heruntergeladen werden. Wenn du auf eine MP3-Datei verlinkst, bieten die meisten Browser diese zum Download an (ausser der IE, der spielt sie evtl. direkt ab). Also kommt's im Endeffekt aufs Gleiche raus - dennoch würde ich die Download-Variante vorziehen, da bei dieser der User selbst entscheiden kann, ob er sich die Musik herunterladen möchte oder nicht.


----------



## Npp (12. Oktober 2004)

Ja genau mit dem Dowload ist genau das richtige, aber du sagst, das der IE direkt die Datei abspielt, wenn ich jetzt eine CD mit 300 - 400 MB Volumen bereitstellen will, besteht dann nicht die Gefahr das die Seite sich erst bis Ostern 2005 aufgebaut hat?


----------



## SilentWarrior (12. Oktober 2004)

Genau darum steht oft neben downloadbaren Dateien: "Rechtklick -> Speichern unter...", damit die User auch wissen, was sie machen sollen. Eine Dateigrösse in Klammern hinter dem Downloadlink kann sicher auch nicht schaden.


----------



## Npp (12. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,

schuldige das ich jetzt noch mal eine dumme Frage stellen muss, aber wie ist das den jetzt genau, irgendwie hab ich den Durchblick verloren.

Also wenn ich die Datei als download bereitstelle mit hilfe eines abspill Links, dann dauert es auch so lange der Seitenaufbau oder nicht?


----------



## SilentWarrior (12. Oktober 2004)

Nein, denn dann wird ja beim Laden der Seite die Datei nicht automatisch heruntergeladen. Dem User steht also frei, ob er die Musikdatei noch zusätzlich herunterladen möchte oder ob er es lieber bleiben lässt.


----------

